# . ?

## GLOOMEROK

... ,    ,

----------


## Enter



----------

53  54 - "   "

        . 
,       ?  ?

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> ,       ?  ?

   ... -    ...      ?

----------

-

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> -

          ...

----------

)
     +

----------

